# Ipsy July 2015



## Noel Snow (Jun 22, 2015)

This was on subscription box ramblings. 

All July 2015 ipsy subscribers will receive ONE of the following (along with 4 other products):

~Tarte Cosmetics Eyeshadow 
~Essie Nail Polish
~Aurora Gel Effect Nail Color
~Nude Stix Magnetic Eye Color
~Teeez Lipstick
~Jelly Pong Pong 2-in-1 Eyeliner &amp; Shadow


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 22, 2015)

Love it, Everything but the jelly pong pong pencil please!


----------



## button6004 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd love to see Essie or tarte in my bag, but I guess I wont be that lucky.


----------



## nikkita63 (Jun 22, 2015)

I decided to clear my quiz, many have said it helps you get a more diverse bag. I've been fairly disappointed in my bags the last two month so I hope it works!


----------



## deidrexo (Jun 22, 2015)

My quiz is pretty empty, I will keep it one more month lol


----------



## Ashley Losie (Jun 22, 2015)

Really hope I get nail polish this month! Don't care which brand just nail polish pleeeease!


----------



## beastiegirl (Jun 22, 2015)

Lots of good stuff there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I'll pass on the nudestix and the jelly pong pong - fingers crossed!


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 22, 2015)

I would love it if they would quit putting a bunch of great things that only a few of us will get in the spoilers along with a gong show prize that most of us will end up with. Either the Tarte or Essie would be amazing, but the bottom row I could do without.


----------



## BriBaybee (Jun 23, 2015)

Kinda disappointed...I thought the tarte product was bronzer and not another brown eyeshadow


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 23, 2015)

BriBaybee said:


> Kinda disappointed...I thought the tarte product was bronzer and not another brown eyeshadow


It might be a bronzer. I just copied what I  found on a blog. That person thought it was eye shadow.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jun 23, 2015)

The Tarte shown is definitely bronzer packaging at least. I don't see any single shadows in that same package but the Amazon Bronze Amazonian Clay and Annatto Body Bronzer (http://tartecosmetics.com/tarte-item-Amazon-bronze-Amazonian-clay-annatto-body-bronzer) looks like the product pictured.


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Jun 25, 2015)

All the choices look good to me.  I hope to get a polish, I have yet to get one, and I am addicted!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jun 26, 2015)

I would love to get an Essie polish!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 26, 2015)

I tried to rejoin but it seemed like I would be stuck on the waitlist because I don't have instagram. I emailed them and they confirmed that I will be getting next month's bag. The theme is beach to bbq so I am thinking we're getting a waterproof bag in the shape of a hot dog.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd love to try the lipstick. And I'm always open to new polishes! I really don't need a bronzer though, since I'm so pale and got the Pixi one last month, that one alone will last me forever! The nude stix could be good, either if it matches my skin color or to use to try contouring maybe? And the eye pencil, I could do without, but I could also make use of it.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks like some good stuff there!  I'm hoping to not get nail polishes, because I just found Julep and bought about a gazillion.

This will be my second month with Ipsy.  Last month wasn't so great, so I'm hoping for a better bag this time.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 26, 2015)

nikkita63 said:


> I decided to clear my quiz, many have said it helps you get a more diverse bag. I've been fairly disappointed in my bags the last two month so I hope it works!


I did the same thing! I'm hoping it works or I will be canceling again. I always get one or two good bags and then the bags seem to get worse and worse.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 26, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I would love it if they would quit putting a bunch of great things that only a few of us will get in the spoilers along with a gong show prize that most of us will end up with. Either the Tarte or Essie would be amazing, but the bottom row I could do without.


I agree completely. For example, the elusive melted lipstick that hardly anyone got the past two months. I always get bag envy.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 26, 2015)

I would like to try the Teeez lipstick. It looks like a pretty color and I'm always up for trying new lipsticks. Ipsy please be good to me this month!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 27, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I agree completely. For example, the elusive melted lipstick that hardly anyone got the past two months. I always get bag envy.


It also bugs me that it seems random who gets the highly desirable items. I thought they were reserving them for new subscribers but many new people said they got smashbox. When I have asked on this and other forums who got melted or glamglow the answers are to the effect of "My fourteen year old daughter got it.". Huh?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jun 27, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> It also bugs me that it seems random who gets the highly desirable items. I thought they were reserving them for new subscribers but many new people said they got smashbox. When I have asked on this and other forums who got melted or glamglow the answers are to the effect of "My fourteen year old daughter got it.". Huh?


Exactly! It makes no sense! I hate getting my hopes up and then not getting any of the really good products.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 29, 2015)

Whats always been frustrating about ipsy for me, and why I wont be renewing my annual subscription after August, is that they send you things you don't have checked off on your profile.  Like the primer- that primer breaks me out SO badly.  I specifically don't have primers checked because other than the smashbox primer water, I've yet to find a traditional primer that doesn't break me out.  Yet there in my bag was primer.

And more infuriatingly, I am obsessed with nail polish and rarely get it in my bag.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jun 29, 2015)

I rarely get nail polish too- twice in the year and four months I've had Ipsy. I got an ugly mangorita color last summer and this spring I got a Barbie pink. I rated the shade of both low because they were ugly and wonder if that's why I don't get polish. At least polish is cheap at the drugstore so if I miss out on something (like the periwinkle this past March) I can buy it myself for a couple dollars.


----------



## deidrexo (Jun 29, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Whats always been frustrating about ipsy for me, and why I wont be renewing my annual subscription after August, is that they send you things you don't have checked off on your profile. Like the primer- that primer breaks me out SO badly. I specifically don't have primers checked because other than the smashbox primer water, I've yet to find a traditional primer that doesn't break me out. Yet there in my bag was primer.
> 
> And more infuriatingly, I am obsessed with nail polish and rarely get it in my bag.


It makes me frustrated too, and part of the reason I quit a few months ago. My profile states I'm pale and have dry skin. What do they send me? Medium shade concealer, pores no more mattifying lotion, and a dark purple lipstick. I was so angry.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 29, 2015)

deidrexo said:


> It makes me frustrated too, and part of the reason I quit a few months ago. My profile states I'm pale and have dry skin. What do they send me? Medium shade concealer, pores no more mattifying lotion, and a dark purple lipstick. I was so angry.


Do you mean boo boo coverup? I also received medium and I am vampire pale but for some reason this works for me. I liked it so much I ordered another tube. Although it's a concealer I use it as foundation. I cannot imagine what their lightest shade looks like- Commander Data from Star Trek?


----------



## deidrexo (Jun 29, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Do you mean boo boo coverup? I also received medium and I am vampire pale but for some reason this works for me. I liked it so much I ordered another tube. Although it's a concealer I use it as foundation. I cannot imagine what their lightest shade looks like- Commander Data from Star Trek?


That's the one. I tried it and its just too dark and yellow for me. I'm as white as a sheet of paper lol. I saw a lot of people say it ended up working for them but it doesn't work for me. I heard such great things about it too!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 29, 2015)

I've been having a love hate relationship with Ipsy and birchbox. As in I love what everyone else is getting and hate what is in my bag. It will only get worse as the summer products tend to be self tanners, bronzers, sun screen and beach spray.


----------



## swedishchef726 (Jun 30, 2015)

I cancelled my subscription last month, and after seeing the spoilers for July, I don't regret it at all.  I've gotten a few things from ipsy that I've enjoyed, but it seems that it's either REALLY good, or REALLY bad.


----------



## artemiss (Jun 30, 2015)

I liked the bag last month, but that was the only thing I didn't pass onto someone else.
This is the one year-long sub I've really regretted. It really just hasn't had a lot of 'hits' for me. This month looks no different.


----------



## Julie Cores (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyone else see the ipsy snapchat sneak peak of the bag for july? It isnt my favorite bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 30, 2015)

It's not a horrible bag, but it's not great either.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 1, 2015)

I like the ikat! This year's bag designs are so much better. This time last summer I was getting horrible pink plastic ravioli.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 1, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> I like the ikat! This year's bag designs are so much better. This time last summer I was getting horrible pink plastic ravioli.


I use the ravioli to carry tampons. But I also got the floral rebecca minkoff paradise design as my first bag and it set the bar a bit too high. I keep waiting for them to top that.


----------



## avaisdancing (Jul 1, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> I like the ikat! This year's bag designs are so much better. This time last summer I was getting horrible pink plastic ravioli.


Hahaha I loved that bag! It's great to carry my Clarisonic when I travel.

I don't like July's bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Julie Cores (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 1, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I use the ravioli to carry tampons. But I also got the floral rebecca minkoff paradise design as my first bag and it set the bar a bit too high. I keep waiting for them to top that.


Yeah, you started with the best bag by a long shot. They used to mostly be very cheap bags.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 1, 2015)

jblue said:


>


If they didn't spend so much on these stupid videos, they would be able to give everyone decent samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 1, 2015)

The video felt like a you-tube video about life at the Playboy mansion. They are just so weird.

Anyway- I am hoping for one of those eyeshadow quads.


----------



## Moonblossom (Jul 1, 2015)

I really like the bag! So far none of the items really jump out at me, I'm just hoping for no dry shampoo.


----------



## nikkita63 (Jul 2, 2015)

Don't quote me on this but I think we might all get one of the eyeshadow quads. Atleast that's what I'm hoping! If I don't get one of those quads I may just cancel.


----------



## Vaas (Jul 2, 2015)

jblue said:


>


----------



## emwdz (Jul 2, 2015)

Just resubbed, haven't received ipsy (or any sub!) since around April 2014? Excited to see what's in this bag and be back on MUT!

...Also, wow, that video is unwatchable.


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 2, 2015)

Those videos are just awful. They just seem tacky and make me dislike ipsy...even though I love ipsy! Why did they have to start making these horrible things?


----------



## avaisdancing (Jul 2, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> The video felt like a you-tube video about life at the Playboy mansion. They are just so weird.
> 
> Anyway- I am hoping for one of those eyeshadow quads.


Ugh, agree about the video looking like a promo for the Playboy mansion :/


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jul 2, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> It's not a horrible bag, but it's not great either.


I can't get past those lemons...they are horrible looking!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok. Glad everyone is on the same page with the videos. I thought I was just coming down with a bad case of OOTOLS  (out of touch old lady syndrome.) When I was young, telling someone they looked/dressed like a barbie doll was an insult. Or as we used to say a "diss".


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't see the point of the videos either. Sleuthing the sneak peeks really brought the ipster community together and was a lot of fun. These videos seem like such a waste of time and money. It should at least be a tutorial video where we see how to use the products for a wearable look.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 3, 2015)

From their facebook. (I hope I added it right. First time posting image on here.)


----------



## Moonblossom (Jul 3, 2015)

Not sure if anyone is curious at this point since the videos and new photos sort of take the mystery out of it, but I think these are the items:

Be a Bombshell Lip Balm

City Color HD Finishing Powder

Bellapierre Mineral Lipstick

Jo'rel Parker Classico perfume

Crown Brush Tweezers (no pink ones listed on their site)

Crown Brush Dual-ended fibre shadow brush


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 3, 2015)

I just realized I've already received this Crown brush from March's bag, and I love it, but I hope I don't get a repeat. I'd kinda love the tweezers, and I LOVE lippies.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd love another crown brush. I'm so lazy about washing my brushes.


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 3, 2015)

Be a Bombshell is back.  I had been hoping they had parted ways with Ipsy by now.


----------



## Vaas (Jul 3, 2015)

I will take the bikini, please and thank you.


----------



## Moonblossom (Jul 3, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> I just realized I've already received this Crown brush from March's bag, and I love it, but I hope I don't get a repeat. I'd kinda love the tweezers, and I LOVE lippies.


They claim not to send out dupes. If you accidentally get a duplicate, you can contact IpsyCare and they'll send you another item.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 3, 2015)

Tweezers or powder for me please!

But when I see two BaB products I get the feeling a lot of us will end up with it.


----------



## avaisdancing (Jul 3, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> Tweezers or powder for me please!
> 
> But when I see two BaB products I get the feeling a lot of us will end up with it.


Ugh, I'm sure I'll get one again.

If I get BaB again, I'm unsubscribing after the summer. Just because I like sunscreen and fake tan stuff, and I might still get some in August... 

I was hoping we'd never get BaB again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 3, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> They claim not to send out dupes. If you accidentally get a duplicate, you can contact IpsyCare and they'll send you another item.


Awesome, thanks for that info! I wasn't sure if they did dupes because I know Birchbox claims if it's a different color, it isn't a duplicate so I wasn't sure if ipsy did the same.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 5, 2015)

By the 5th most of the time we are allowed to look at our glam rooms by sharing on Facebook, wonder why it is not showing up?


----------



## Laura Richwine (Jul 5, 2015)

Is the time to subscribe for the July bag passed?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 5, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> From their facebook. (I hope I added it right. First time posting image on here.)


I would actually love to get those tweezers as I desperately need some new ones. I have not been impressed by Be a Bombshell so far, but I bet I will get one of those.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 5, 2015)

Last month was my first month with Ipsy and not so great for me, so I'm hoping this one will be better!  I think the makeup brush would be nice, and I like the color of the tweezers.  

So, Be a Bombshell isn't so great?  I haven't tried any of their products yet.


----------



## Moonblossom (Jul 5, 2015)

inimitable_d said:


> Last month was my first month with Ipsy and not so great for me, so I'm hoping this one will be better!  I think the makeup brush would be nice, and I like the color of the tweezers.
> 
> So, Be a Bombshell isn't so great?  I haven't tried any of their products yet.


They're relatively unreliable. A few of the products we received from them were fine (an eyeshadow quad went out a while ago that seemed to be quite well-received), but some were not great (a product called the One Stick, which was theoretically good for lips/cheeks/eyes/highlighter but was chalky and stiff and hard to work with), and one in particular (a mascara) was very problematic for a lot of people. Some of the ones that went out had a very strong chemical smell and irritated the eyes of those who used it. I was lucky enough not to receive an iffy one, but I was in the minority.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 5, 2015)

"Unreliable" is a good word for BaB. I got the horrible mascara but I also got an eyeshadow base that I use all the time. I consider it a nice surprise to get something usable from them.


----------



## Meesh (Jul 6, 2015)

Ugh, so not excited about Be A Bombshell.  Everything I've gotten from them (other than the eyeshadow base) has been pretty terrible.  

I wish early access would load!


----------



## button6004 (Jul 6, 2015)

Glam rooms are up. 

I'm getting

Octavio Molina Hair Salt Spray

Aurora Gel Effect Nail Polish (UGH not Essie but at least a polish)

BaB lip balm (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)

Tarte Bronzer (thank goodness for this)

Vasanti Brighten Up! (already got this in birchbox)


----------



## LadyGordon (Jul 6, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Glam rooms are up.
> 
> I'm getting
> 
> ...



Box twins! I'm excited about the Tarte, but the rest is meh....and the Bab lip balm ....well I knew I'd get one of their products so oh well.


----------



## avaisdancing (Jul 6, 2015)

My bag isn't too bad. At least I'm not getting BaB.

I am getting:

-Jersey Shore Cosmetics coconut/vanilla lipbalm (I have a lipbalm obsession so I'm happy)

-EyeTini eyeliner in blue hawaiian (will use)

-Jo'Rel Parker Classico perfume (I don't usually wear perfume, but might use depending on the smell. I'll give it away if it doesn't work for me)

-BellaPierre lipstick (I don't wear lipstick, I will trade this one unless the color fits me)

-Tarte bronzer YESSSS!!! Very happy about this, I love bronzers, and Tarte  :wub:


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 6, 2015)

Jelly Ping Pong

Crown Brush Tweezers- the only thing I really wanted

Purlisse serum- have their facewash, never tried this product

Jorelle Parker perfume

Teeze lipstick

not a bad bag


----------



## artemiss (Jul 6, 2015)

This is mine. I would have loved the tweezers, but no such luck.
I might use the nail polish, but that's about it. I really wish I hadn't gotten a full year of this sub, I would so much rather have had a year of a second Birchbox, or put the $ toward a longer run with Glossybox. I've tried clearing my quiz (got worse, not better) and I just think that this is not a good sub for me at this point in my life. Maybe 15-17 year old me would have liked the different range of cheap products to play with, but grown-up me knows what she likes and is completely underwhelmed.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 6, 2015)

artemiss said:


> This is mine. I would have loved the tweezers, but no such luck.
> 
> I might use the nail polish, but that's about it. I really wish I hadn't gotten a full year of this sub, I would so much rather have had a year of a second Birchbox, or put the $ toward a longer run with Glossybox. I've tried clearing my quiz (got worse, not better) and I just think that this is not a good sub for me at this point in my life. Maybe 15-17 year old me would have liked the different range of cheap products to play with, but grown-up me knows what she likes and is completely underwhelmed.
> 
> ...


 Birchbox has been rather boring lately, unless you want lots of supergoop and coola products.  However watching a sneal peek from Birchbox with Lorelei versus Ipsy's Insane Clown Posse makes it clear one is for grownups and the other is for tweens.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 6, 2015)

artemiss said:


> This is mine. I would have loved the tweezers, but no such luck.
> 
> I might use the nail polish, but that's about it. I really wish I hadn't gotten a full year of this sub, I would so much rather have had a year of a second Birchbox, or put the $ toward a longer run with Glossybox. I've tried clearing my quiz (got worse, not better) and I just think that this is not a good sub for me at this point in my life. Maybe 15-17 year old me would have liked the different range of cheap products to play with, but grown-up me knows what she likes and is completely underwhelmed.
> 
> ...


Thought it was the worst bag BUT all the selections were pretty meh this month!

Getting:

Crown Brush Tweezers (will use)

Vasanti Brighten Up! (Have a couple from BB)

Jorelle Parker perfume (May use depending on scent)

Teeze lipstick (not my color)

OFRA eyeshadow (May use)

I will not be renewing my yearly sub in November - hopefully I can cash in my points for something good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deidrexo (Jul 6, 2015)

I wanted to give ipsy a second chance. My bag from last month was just okay. July is worse. I think I will be canceling again.

Jelly pong pong 2 in 1 shadow crayon (looks like another black liner) - another to add to the pile.

Jersey shore cosmetics lip conditioner - meh, another lip balm

Crown brush tweezers

City color HD powder

Cool way beachy salt spray

Edit: spelling


----------



## Hectors Friend (Jul 6, 2015)

So I'm getting:

Eau Thermale Averie Soapless Cleanser (I will use)

Teeez Lip Stick (not sure about red lipstick)

City Color HD powder (will use)

Eva NYC Dry Shampoo (they don't work for my fine thin hair)  

Jor-el Parker Classico perfume (now I was fine with that until I saw it was Harvey Prince related).   :wassatt:


----------



## kayla0906 (Jul 6, 2015)

I actually like this one a bit, best bag in a few months!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm not really disappointed in my bag, but I haven't experience BaB yet either? 

Essie Polish (been wanting to try this brand, I'm too cheap to splurge on polish over $4)

City Cosmetics HD Powder (I've been using NYC powder almost my whole life. Time for a change!)

Octavio Molina Hair Salt Spray (Okay. Never used a salt spray. Always up to try new things)

Be A Bombshell Balm (It'll most likely get used. I have other iffy lip stuff that I still use because I love lippies)

Vasanti Cleanser (Got this last month in my Birchbox. It's nice, I love exfoliaters so it will be used unless someone wants to trade, which I've never done?)

Overall, I'll use everything. And I think the bag is cute.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 6, 2015)

kayla0906 said:


> I actually like this one a bit, best bag in a few months!


Bag twins. And we posted at the same time!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm getting

Nicka K eyeshadow quad - trade pile

Essie nail polish - yay! So excited for this!

BaB lip balm - figured I would get this, we'll see if it's usable

Coolway Sea Salt Spray - my husband loves these sprays for his curly hair, it'll get used

Vasanti exfoliater - I love exfoliaters, excited to try!

This is a pretty good bag for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonblossom (Jul 6, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Glam rooms are up.
> 
> I'm getting
> 
> ...


I got this bag too. I finally finished off the Pixi bronzer I got from Ipsy last year, so I'm quite pleased with the Tarte. I don't really wear a lot of bronzer, so one deluxe sample a year seems to work well for me XD

Pretty ambivalent about everything else this month. I still don't understand salt sprays, I think my hair is just too short and too straight to benefit from them at all. I'm one of the lucky ones who's never had a bad BaB experience so I'm sort of naively optimistic about the balm. I have 600+ bottles of nail polish and usually give myself LED gel manis at this point, so the polish is not terribly exciting but will probably get used.

Eh. I think at this point I'm just plodding along until I can use my points. I don't hate my bags, but they're just not as exciting as they used to be and with the Canadian dollar in the toilet they're not really worth the investment anymore.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Jul 6, 2015)

Bag 1:

Octavia Molina Hair La Playa Salt Spray (Probably gonna trade this)

Aurora Gel Effect Nail Polish (Finally nail polish!)

Be a Bombshell Lip Balm (I'll give it a try)

tarte bronzer (yay!)

Vasanti brighten up (I keep getting this from boxes)

Bag 2:

Mongongo Vanilla Coconut Cream lip conditioner (sounds good I'll try it)

Nicka K New York HQ eyeshadow quad (I have lot's of eyeshadows I don't use might trade this)

Crown tweezers (yay!)

Jor'el parker classico (trade)

tarte bronzer (not sure I need two but yay!)


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 6, 2015)

Yay! I actually got a good bag this month


----------



## nenner1 (Jul 6, 2015)

I usually leave my ipsy up to surprise but I couldn't resist checking (really wanted the Tarte Park Avenue Princess Bronzer or Essie) and yup wish I hadn't looked.  This month is meh.

*Jelly Pong Pong 2-in-1 Shadow Liner- *Will give it a chance but I have a eyeliner I love (UD 24/7 glide on pencil).  At least it appears it will be a brown shade, which could be useful for me (no more black!!!).  

*Crown Brush Tweezers-* Eh.  Will use them just not very exciting.  At least they are a pretty pink color, 

*Aurora Gel Effect Nail Polish-* Not the Essie I was hoping for but a lot of people seemed to like this nail polish last month.  Color seems bright and summery so OK.  

*Jo'rel Parker Classico-* So this is a Harvey Prince scent.  I know Femina=Hello (which I actually like), but I haven't been able to figure out which one Classico is.  It seems to be an actual rollerball though and not one of the teeny little vials so hopefully I like the scent. 

*Vasanti Brighten Up Exfoliating Scrub-* This i'm interested in.  Have always seen others get it in Birchbox (but I never have)  so I am happy to finally get to try it. 

Bag itself- design is cute but not a fan of the side-zips.  I've been much preferring the slightly larger bags the last few months. This one seems smaller so we shall see.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Jul 6, 2015)

nenner1 said:


> I usually leave my ipsy up to surprise but I couldn't resist checking (really wanted the Tarte Park Avenue Princess Bronzer or Essie) and yup wish I hadn't looked.  This month is meh.
> 
> *Jelly Pong Pong 2-in-1 Shadow Liner- *Will give it a chance but I have a eyeliner I love (UD 24/7 glide on pencil).  At least it appears it will be a brown shade, which could be useful for me (no more black!!!).
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the perfume is the same as Harvey Prince Sincerely. They have the same notes.


----------



## sarahtyler (Jul 6, 2015)

I am more excited about my July bag than I have been in months:


----------



## Moonblossom (Jul 6, 2015)

So this is kind of an aside, but does anyone else hear/read Jor'el and think of Superman's father? It seems like a weird association for a perfume company to want to make. Like, I assume it wasn't intentional but didn't they do any brand name research?


----------



## nenner1 (Jul 6, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> I'm pretty sure the perfume is the same as Harvey Prince Sincerely. They have the same notes.


Thank you.  I haven't tried that one yet


----------



## pcakes (Jul 6, 2015)

Ah- I think the bag is cute!

Nude stix- I'll give it a try- tired of light brown eye shadows

Eau thermale avene-soap less cleanser??? Not even sure is it a makeup remover- I'll have to figure this one out.

City cosmetics hd powder ( probably won't use)

Octavia sea salt spray- I have lots of sea salt spray and still haven't figured out how to use it

Bab -hoping for the light pink but I'll probably end up with the red- I won't use the red!

Wish I got A nail polish- I have that on the survey and always rate them high when I get them! Oh well I love tarte but I'm glad I didn't get it this time since it's a bronzer and I have no use for a bronzer


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anyone know when we can review for points? I'm afraid something really cool will appear but I won't have enough to get it.


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyones thoughts on Nicka K eyeshadow? thinking it looks cheap


----------



## Meesh (Jul 6, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Does anyone know when we can review for points? I'm afraid something really cool will appear but I won't have enough to get it.


I asked them last month and they replied saying we can start reviewing products on the 10th of the month now.  They changed it because they wanted people to try the products before reviewing them negatively.


----------



## Vaas (Jul 7, 2015)

Mailbox Junkie said:


> Anyones thoughts on Nicka K eyeshadow? thinking it looks cheap


They're like Coastal Scents price wise, so I wouldn't expect much.


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Jul 7, 2015)

Vaas said:


> They're like Coastal Scents price wise, so I wouldn't expect much.


I guess it cant all be Tarte and Too Faced!


----------



## nikkita63 (Jul 8, 2015)

sarahtyler said:


> I am more excited about my July bag than I have been in months:


You have the best bag ever. My bag is SO sad this month.


----------



## laura10801 (Jul 9, 2015)

Jor'el Parker  Classico fragrance - Not a fragranc person, but I don't really mind
Eau Thermale Avène  Cleanance Gel Soapless Cleanser  - I'm psyched to try this. Teeez Cosmetics  Read My Lips Lipstick - Also psyched to try. City Color Cosmetics  HD Powder  - I just bought another brand of HD powder, but I'm still psyched for this.
Coolway  Beachy Salt Spray - I don't have a lot of use for this, maybe give it away.
All in all, I am fairly satisfied.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 11, 2015)

I looked early for the first time ever because I wanted the tarte bronzer so so bad but alas no such luck.

Mongongo lip balm- no... Just no

NickaK shadow quad- ok maybe

Teeez red lipstick- ok but I got a red stila in birchbox this month. It's cute though, I will try it.

Citycolor hd powder- eh

Eva Nyc dry shampoo- eh

I'm pretty sure birchbox won this month. Ipsy won last month though.


----------



## kayla0906 (Jul 13, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I looked early for the first time ever because I wanted the tarte bronzer so so bad but alas no such luck.
> 
> Mongongo lip balm- no... Just no
> 
> ...


I actually received the Mongongo lip balm in a previous bag and it is my FAVORITE chap-stick, you may love it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 13, 2015)

kayla0906 said:


> I actually received the Mongongo lip balm in a previous bag and it is my FAVORITE chap-stick, you may love it.


I liked it too but I've been actually using it to tame baby hairs along my hairline.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 13, 2015)

I was dying to get the Teez red lipstick, but no I got Be a Bombeshell lip balm in french kiss, trying to give it away immediately. I just don't like Be a Bombshell's packaging, it's so cheap and their products aren't really cheap. I got the Essie nail polish which is a pretty pastel, but something I'd never wear. Ipsy was just another disappointing month and my birchboxes are disappointing too, 2nd "hair care" box in a row.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 13, 2015)

Has anyone tried their BaB lip balm? Judging by Instagram I'm getting the Ruby shade and I was wondering if it's any good.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 13, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> Has anyone tried their BaB lip balm? Judging by Instagram I'm getting the Ruby shade and I was wondering if it's any good.


My bag should be here today (out for delivery now) and I'm getting the lip balm, so I'll let you know what I think?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's my bag:




It should be in my mail box today, I just got my tracking email and it says it was delivered.  That hasn't happened since Ipsy was with USPS years ago, none of this DHL business.

I'm a little meh on some of my items, hoping to trade for some of the items I really wanted.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 13, 2015)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> Has anyone tried their BaB lip balm? Judging by Instagram I'm getting the Ruby shade and I was wondering if it's any good.


Quoting again because I'm not sure how to update? 

Anyways, the BaB balm is flavorless, scentless, and not pigmented at all (at least the pink one). If feels nice, but I'm not wowed.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 13, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> Quoting again because I'm not sure how to update?
> 
> Anyways, the BaB balm is flavorless, scentless, and not pigmented at all (at least the pink one). If feels nice, but I'm not wowed.


Thank you for your review! I wonder if the Ruby shade doesn't have pigment either :/


----------



## deidrexo (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm still waiting on tracking info


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 13, 2015)

I got the Ruby BaB lip balm in my bag today and it has the slightest red tint to it, its not too pigmented which is okay by me. I also got the Nicka K eyeshadow quad in Plumas (the quad with the green shade), tarte bronzer, BaB balm and the Jor'el Parker Classico rollerball. Also got the Vasanti, which I've tried before from BB. I'm happy with my bag but I can't wait til my second one comes, it has the Teeez lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 13, 2015)

kayla0906 said:


> I actually received the Mongongo lip balm in a previous bag and it is my FAVORITE chap-stick, you may love it.


Thanks it is probably great but I have a makeup bag dedicated to lip balms to try from these boxes. I just already have favorites and a ton already in line. Lol I want to try fun things I would never think to buy.


----------



## L4dynem (Jul 14, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Thanks it is probably great but I have a makeup bag dedicated to lip balms to try from these boxes. I just already have favorites and a ton already in line. Lol I want to try fun things I would never think to buy.


I have to agree about the Mongogongo. I LOVE that stuff. I actually bought more of it.


----------



## artemiss (Jul 14, 2015)

I actually thought the bag was quite a bit cuter in person, so that is a plus, much more teal/turquoise than I expected. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus the nail color was an interesting shade, so there were at least two things I liked from it.


----------



## nikkita63 (Jul 15, 2015)

L4dynem said:


> I have to agree about the Mongogongo. I LOVE that stuff. I actually bought more of it.


Where can I purchase that lip balm? My sister received it in a previous bag and traded it with me and unfortunately my dog found it and ate it. I would love to be able to buy it!


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 15, 2015)

z


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 15, 2015)

Bag came today!

The teeez lipstick is more of a coral to me. Pinky coral. Anyone else agree it isn't red?? I'm happy about that.

I will try the hd powder it is a nice travel size.

The dry shampoo is smaller than I expected I will try it out and if I like it save it for travel.

I like the eyeshadow quad, they swatched nicely and don't seem powdery! They almost feel creamy.

Since people seem so excited about the lip balm and its coconut I will keep it in my pool/beach bag!

It was a pretty good bag better in person.


----------



## FabulousIntrovert (Jul 15, 2015)

I just got my Ipsy in the mail. This is my first (I've been a birchbox subscriber for 2 years). I was super excited about the tarte bronzer but it's totally damaged.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 15, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Bag came today!
> 
> The teeez lipstick is more of a coral to me. Pinky coral. *Anyone else agree it isn't red??* I'm happy about that.
> 
> ...


I agree! Ipsy did change the description though. I'm happy about the change too.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 16, 2015)

I got my bag today and it's honestly probably the best bag I've ever gotten! Very happy this month!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 16, 2015)

I am obsessed with my July Bag! 
 
Here is what I got:


----------



## LadyGordon (Jul 17, 2015)

I got my bag yesterday and half of the Octavia Molina Hair La Playa Sea Salt Spray had spilled out in the bag. It's funny because they really packaged the nail polish and the Vasanti cleanser very well so they wouldn't spill. Luckily the Tarte bronzer wasn't damaged as that is what I was most excited about. Overall a good bag, just hate that the one item spilled out.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Jul 17, 2015)

I have to say that I ended up loving that perfume!  It's not so floraly like the ones I've gotten from HP (this is supposedly part of HP).


----------



## nikkita63 (Jul 17, 2015)

I received the jo'rel whatever clasico perfume. I actually love it, it smells of jasmine and I adore it. The teez lipstick was a little bit of a bummer it's much more orange and not red at all like the description but I will wear it and I don't have a color much like it. The cool whatever salt spray smells bad, I used it and it works but it is legit just salt and water with no benefits to its use. So I will most likely keep the sprayer for making my own salt spray or for juicing lemons and spraying in my hair at the beach for natural highlights. The HD setting powder from city color is nice, It does set my make up nicely and it makes my face soft. The last product was the Eau thermale Avene gen soapless cleanser and it washed my make up off but that's all I used it for. I currently am doing an acne facial regimen since I'm having frequent stress breakouts, It says it's for oily, blemished skin so it may help. I didn't really like the bag itself, the design wasn't my favorite but I am sure someone I know may like it. So over all I think it was an okay bag because of how much I ended up loving the perfume but it still was the worst bag ipsy has sent me.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 18, 2015)

Nikkita- actually wondered what you got since you posted that your bag was terrible. For some reason the teeze just makes my lips look chapped. I've never had a lipstick do this before. I don't blame ipsy or the manufacturer. Sometimes stuff just looks odd on some people. Meanwhile the Jelly Pong Pong shadow is the perfect color for me. I've been wearing it every day.


----------



## Mistimoop (Jul 20, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I got my bag yesterday and half of the Octavia Molina Hair La Playa Sea Salt Spray had spilled out in the bag. It's funny because they really packaged the nail polish and the Vasanti cleanser very well so they wouldn't spill. Luckily the Tarte bronzer wasn't damaged as that is what I was most excited about. Overall a good bag, just hate that the one item spilled out.


Mine leaked, too! I emailed IpsyCare and they are sending me a new salt spray.


----------



## nikkita63 (Jul 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Nikkita- actually wondered what you got since you posted that your bag was terrible. For some reason the teeze just makes my lips look chapped. I've never had a lipstick do this before. I don't blame ipsy or the manufacturer. Sometimes stuff just looks odd on some people. Meanwhile the Jelly Pong Pong shadow is the perfect color for me. I've been wearing it every day.


Yeah I had the same issue with the teeze lipstick and I tried applying a gloss over it and it just made a mess! Maybe I need to exfoliate my lips and use a nice balm first.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 25, 2015)

I love the Essie polish! One of my favorite products from Ipsy ever


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jul 27, 2015)

This bag is the one that made me finally try Ipsy. I've been reading reviews and seeing everybody else's boxes since the end of 2013 (so a long time! lol).  Shame I just signed up today (after seeing the reviews as I hadn't really been on much the last couple of days), so my first box is in Aug. Hopefully that's some good stuff as well!! I absolutely love the bag for this month though and the octivo (sp?) and coconut lip balm would've been awesome.


----------

